# I can kind of draw fish?



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Since I couldn't get a good camera shot of my new betta fish, I decided to draw him. He's a pretty boy, supposed to be a halfmoon, purplish-blue butterfly mustard gas with a brownish face, iridescent tail rays, and pale underneath his head.










That's all :3


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW! that's really good!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha! This is really cute! I really like how you actually used separate strokes to colour him rather than using a fill tool


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, guys :3 I wasn't too sure about it, myself- the light patch under his chin doesn't really go back that far, and I couldn't properly show how lovely his fins are, but I tried, and I'm glad that it's generally agreed that it isn't awful.


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

And then I drew him as a mer-boy, because I can.










I can't draw people :/ but I made his hair color the same as his eye color, which is fun.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Both are really awesome!! Trust me, "isn't awful" is being way too harsh on yourself! You're very good  And he looks beautiful!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with CR, both these pictures are really nice!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are both very nice!! Much better then I could ever do!!


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks ^^

And now, free for use betta-dragon lineart- something I actually know how to draw!










It's a dragon to be colored like your betta.

The betta's body colors go on the body, hands can be colored like the fins just behind the gills if desired. "Beard" colors go on the ear frills, the colors from the long fin under the body go on the dewlap, the colors from the two smaller fin under the head go on the ends of the whiskers, fin spine colors go on wing fingers and tailtip, and the tail colors go on the wing and tail. Feel free to erase and redraw tail fin shape to fit your betta, this one's a HM/Delta all-purpose tail. Claws and horns should be left white or colored solid black.

Here's Ginji as an example.


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Ginji has had an exciting day. He's quickly recovering from ich, I showed him a mirror to verify that he is indeed a HM and not a super delta (as his usual posture suggests), and I bought him a moss ball, which I left in full view of his tank. My handwriting sucks on the computer lol


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Betta pixel art! It's a collab with LITH from projectnyoka.com's forums- she did the gorgeous tail fin on the adult, the rest is all me. I'd like some suggestions for alternate colorations, if you'd be so kind? I intend to do one like Ginji, but beyond that, no idea, so if anyone wants to post a pretty HM or two (or three) for me...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Think you can do one of my Blissbaby?










It would be totally awesome and appreciated!!


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

He's pretty close in color to the one I already did... I'll do a recolor of him, but it's not what I was looking for and probably won't be used for anything. Or I might scrap this coloration if I like your fishie's colors on it more.


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

...this actually turned out really different from the other coloration. Huh. Well, hopefully you can kind of see your fish in this... somewhere...

Also, if anyone would let me use a betta photo that they took as a base for a sprite pose, I'd love you foreeever and give you collab credit on the site the pixel art is for.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I totally see it, thank you!


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

The crowntails aren't a collab, I did these myself. I'm going to make VT sprites next.

Oh yeah, feel free to ignore the minisprites and egg, those are for another site.


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do lunar , and luna?
lunar:








he is a double tail blueish- steel with splashes of red
luna:








i think she is a comb tail, red tail with blue rays, an a black body
thx if you can =]]


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Drawing or sprite? If a sprite, it'll be a recolor of one I already made, if a drawing, it'll be a new one but it may be a while. Also, I don't have a double-tail base sprite.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i luv the sprites please =]] thanks so much


----------

